# Is it normal to have pain in one spot?



## susie419 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have IBS-D. Yesterday I had diarrhea and stupidly ate junk food last night, pizza and a cookie, not what I normally do. I started having pain on my left side about 1- 2" below my waist. It will stop and start again. I have no temperature at all but am worried. Is it usual to have a gnawing pain in just one spot? Does it last for a whole day for anyone here, or more? I also have a lot of gas and am under stress now.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS causes pain.It is the most common cause of abdominal pain.Pain can be in one spot or in several spots, IBS is an equal opportunity pain causer, it will do pretty much every single pain anyone can imagine.Pain can last from a few minutes to several decades without letting up. So one day is in the range.If you did get a fever then I would worry, but if you have a diagnosis of IBS and have abdominal pain, that is normal. Especially when under stress or eating fatty junk food.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2010)

Extremely common. Some people have it in just one spot, some have it in multiple spots. Some people have it all day, some have it off and on. Some daily, some every other day, some weekly. Some have excruciating pain, others just annoying!The list goes on and on, but what is similar is that its pretty common in alot of IBS sufferers.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2010)

Kathleen always beats me to the punch


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I suffer pain every day,i have done for years!


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

I would say 90% of the time my pain is in the lower left. My G.I doctor said that's where the sigmoid colon is. Seems like a lot of people on this board seem to suffer the "left sided tummy ache" . Very frustrating !


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I suffer with left sided pain 24/7 some days it feels like someone is twisting the colon. Its horrible.


----------



## susie419 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. It seems to have been gas and went away last night. I get really scared with these pains, having had a kidney stone once and sometimes when I feel the pain on my side or waist area or just about anywhere, I wonder if that's another one coming. Your reassurance helps me so much, to know that others feel what I do.


----------

